# Ear Exam



## jenantho15@yahoo.com (Oct 19, 2015)

What ICD-10 diagnosis code would you use for a 1 year old patient that came in tugging on it's ears?  The diagnosis that the provider used is "Ear Exam Normal".  When I look up ear exam in the index it takes me to Z01.10, but the wording is "Encounter for examination of ears AND hearing".  The provider did not do a hearing exam.  

I appreciate any help on this.
Thanks,
Jenna


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 19, 2015)

How about a Z03 for other condition ruled out?


----------

